# Sulcata Breeders



## ladyfce (Oct 28, 2013)

I have had some unfortunate dealings with poor sulcata breeders in the past and may be looking to buy another hatchling in the near future, I was wondering where I could find a recommended breeder. The last breeder I used the hatchlings died a few days after I got them and it was devastating. Who would you experienced buyers purchase from? I live in the central Mississippi area though I don't believe there are any breeders around here I am open to anything yall recommend


----------



## wellington (Oct 28, 2013)

The first person I would go to is Tom. Then if he didn't have any, I would go to any of the other experienced long time members of this forum.


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 28, 2013)

I have some well established yearlings available if you are interested . Just let me know by PM . These are well past any fragile stag! Solid as a rock.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 28, 2013)

I would go with Tom . But dianondbp looks like he has some nice ones . They a past the fragile stage . For a beginner they would be best .


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 28, 2013)

If I were buying a sulcata hatchling, Tom would be my first choice. 

There are many other breeders you can find here on TFO that have well started babies, too.


----------



## Laura (Oct 28, 2013)

yearling is an AWSOME idea.... get one of those..


----------



## T33's Torts (Oct 31, 2013)

I would DEFINITELY go with diamondbp's yearlings!


----------

